# Gray Pollen?



## paulmon (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm in the Seattle area and I'm used to seeing orange colored pollen come in - although I'm not sure what plant(s) it comes from. But today I noticed a darker, kind of gray colored pollen. I've never notice that before.


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

Here is NW Florida, they recently started bringing in a grey white pollen. Changes in color are normal. I don't recall what it is locally and would have no idea for your region, but non-yellow pollen happens.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Here gray pollen is from blackberry. Should start here in a week or two.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Gray pollen in Seattle area now is most likely from the blackberry, our major nectar source, which is now blooming everywhere. Orange pollens my bees recently brought in were Japanese snowbell and cistus (I did ID under microscope), but yours could be false dandelion, multiflora rose, or other plants, depending on what you have nearby.

A honey bee with blackberry pollen.








A honey bee with cistus (rockrose) pollen.


----------



## paulmon (Jan 31, 2018)

Great. It makes perfect sense. Thanks!


----------

